# any point of trying IUI at nearly 43?



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

My partner has moral issues over IVF (let's not get into it) but he may consider IUI. 

We've been trying naturally for year. Im nearly 43. Is there any point in me trying a cycle? 

your thoughts and experience please....


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Personally I can't see why not, it will answers some very basic questions like sperm quality and quantity and take the best ones and put them closer, I think one of the hardest parts is the sperm getting through the cervix wall, of course it won't answer any questions related to your eggs, but if its a monitored cycle, you will get a good idea on how you respond to drugs and your fsh levels.

Good luck with what ever you decide Cx


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for your repply. so when u you say, " it takes the best ones"  What is the selection procedure? I assumed that a man simply ejaculated in to a recepticle and all sperm went in to the tool that goes through your cervix.


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi, yes the man ejaculates into a recepticle but then the clinic spend time "washing" the sperm removing the seminal fluid and only the strongest and best formed are then put into the cervix.  I'm going for my 2nd IUI "basting" this coming Monday and my partner has to have his sample at the Hospital for 8am but I'm not needed until 9.45am because of the washing process.


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

hmm. i wonder if i could get away with him not knowing about the washing process... ( goes under the heading unnatural)


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I see!  Well, part of the washing process is to get rid of the seminal fluid which would be dangerous if it was placed high up like they do for IUI so maybe you could just mention that and not even mention the selection process?!  Men are so funny!!!


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi there,

read this and thought I add my 2p's worth. I'm 41 and have been ttc for a while now. The one thing I got from going through this process so far is a much better understanding of how and why conception works and an insight into hormonal issues that contribute to your ability to conceive. I'm now taking certain supplements, eating and drinking much more healthily and use Shiatsu and refelxology to improve my chances.

All this you could use even if you decide IUI is not for you but getting the initial diagnostics done is the first step.

Good luck!


----------

